# WinCC Flexible 2007 Anzeige Benutzername



## dav85mx (6 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe für ein Touchpanel MP377 verschiedene Benutzer, die jeweils andere Benutzerrechte haben. Jetzt möchte ich den angemeldeten Benutzer anzeigen.

Die Anmeldung funktioniert, nur wird der Benutzer nicht angezeigt. Ich habe ein E/A-Feld benutzt und dort Ausgabe und Zeichenkette eingestellt. Als Variable habe ich einen String genommen wo ich den Benutzername bei der Anmeldung eintrage.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Gruß
David


----------



## RaiKa (6 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bei 377 habe ich noch nicht getestet,
aber versuch mal folgendes:

- interne String-Variable einrichten ("current_user")
- im Vorlagenbild ein E/A-Feld mit dieser Variablen verbinden, Modus: Ausgabe, Darstellung: Zeichenkette
- im enü Geräteeinstellungen - Aufgabenplaner/Ereignis 'Passwort lesen', auslösendes Ereignis:'Benutzerwechsel', Funktion: 'Lese Benutzername' auf 'current_user'

Gruß
raika


----------



## Kai (6 Oktober 2008)

Du kannst in WinCC flexible im Aufgabenplaner für das Ereignis Benutzerwechsel die Systemfunktion LeseBenutzername aufrufen.



> *Aufgabenplaner - Ereignis Benutzerwechsel*
> 
> Das Ereignis Benutzerwechsel im Aufgabenplaner wird ausgeführt, wenn sich der Benutzer ändert (Anmeldung oder Abmeldung).


 


> *Systemfunktion LeseBenutzername*
> 
> Die Systemfunktion LeseBenutzername schreibt den Benutzernamen des gerade am Bediengerät angemeldeten Benutzers in die beim Aufruf der Systemfunktion angegebene Variable.
> 
> Über die Variable kann dann der Benutzername in einem EA-Feld ausgegeben werden.


 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (6 Oktober 2008)

Und noch ein paar Bilder.

Gruß Kai


----------



## dav85mx (7 Oktober 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe, habe es hinbekommen.

Die Lösung war ganz einfach, man muss es halt nur wissen.

Danke
dav85mx


----------



## Pau1e (9 Oktober 2008)

Is kewl!!!!
Allerdings kann man damit den Login nicht in einer Datei speichern, oder???
Ist das im Klartext umsetzbar oder braucht man dafür wirklich AUDIT?

Wir habens anders gelöst, allerdings bekommt dadurch jeder Benutzer einen dreistelligen Zahlencode zugewiesen. Funzt, ist aber umständlich zum zurückverfolgen...


----------



## Waelder (9 Oktober 2008)

Einfach Aufgabenplaner : Verfolge Benutzeranmeldung

Dann schreibt flex in die Meldeverwaltung.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Pau1e (13 Oktober 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> Einfach Aufgabenplaner : Verfolge Benutzeranmeldung
> 
> Dann schreibt flex in die Meldeverwaltung.




Sorry, kann leider nirgends "Verfolge Benutzeranmeldung" finden. 
Kannst für mich bitte n bisschen genauer erklären?

THX!


----------



## Kai (13 Oktober 2008)

*VerfolgeBenutzeraenderung* findest Du im Aufgabenplaner in der Funktionsliste unter:

Systemfunktionen/Benutzerverwaltung/VerfolgeBenutzeraenderung.



> *VerfolgeBenutzeraenderung*
> 
> *Verwendung*
> Gibt eine Systemmeldung aus, die anzeigt, welcher Benutzer gerade am Bediengerät angemeldet ist.
> ...


 
Gruß Kai


----------

